# Question Regarding Saint Ram Das



## The lion king (Jul 3, 2004)

*Question regarding saint Samarth Ramdas*

Dear Cyber sangat, 
I am new to this site, so plz accept my apolygise if i say/do some thing wrong.
I was reading about the 6th guru, guru har gobind ji when I suddenly stopped at this paragraph:

_Saint Ram Das's meeting with the Guru had a great historical consequence, for he was so impressed by the Guru's thesis that he later trained Shivaji, the great Maratha leader, in the same manner. _ 

Want I would like to know is how true or authentic is this claim? are there any other source which verify this apart from sikh scholars and historians? I am not being in doubt but it seems impossible for an outsider (hindu, muslim) to beleive just that paragraph. Also i would really appriaciate it if some one could provide more information about saint ram das.

if it is true, then, hey hey, we DID save the whole of india!


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 5, 2004)

This is what I would gather from the resources...

*Samarth Ramdas Swami*

Founded the Samarth sect in the sixteenth century stating that spiritual practice is more important than politics. He guided Shivaji Maharaj in the latter’s mission of reinstatment of Righteousness both through spiritual and worldly guidance. He was a devotee of Lord Rama and Maruti.

http://www.sanatan.org/en/glossary/s.htm


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 5, 2004)

There is not much information about his visit and meeting with Guru Hargobind Ji... there is website about the teachings by Smarth Ramdas... at http://www.ramdas.org/
maybe it holds some clue...


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.sikhreview.org/october1994/heritage.htm


> http://www.sikhreview.org/october1994/heritage.htm
> 
> *But in the same paragraph at page no. 2, S. Kapur Singh continues “... and that is why the most illustrious Chela of the Paramhansa, Swami Vivekananda so often uttered and introduced into his writings the Sikh mystic formula, Vaheguru" (And in the next few lines, S. Kapur Singh, quoting from Pothi Punjab Sakhian (Khalsa College Library, Amritsar, 1780 Circa) also refers to the impact of Sikhism on Ramdas Samarth, the spiritual guide of Shivaji, when he met the Sikh Guru Har Gobind in Kashmir in 1634. In the same manner, Swami Vrihanand, the founder of Arya Samaj was influenced by the Sikh philosophy of the Name, which is the true essence of Veda....."[13]*


----------



## The lion king (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey, 
Thanks a lot. I also searched on www.allaboutsikhs.com I could not copy or paste the link or the article. its under sikhism review, encyclopedia of sikhism, click on S and search for SAMARTH RAMDAS.
I did try to compare this article to the site you gave me www.ramdas.org. Both seem authentic and personally it seems Samarth ramdas did meet Guru Har Gobind ji and was influenced by his ideology. I will try to post more on this from a book soon.


----------

